# Bearing replacement help!



## builttolast (Jan 13, 2006)

Just stumbled across here on a google search, looks like a nice find. I am trying to find out how to remove the collet base from my PC 7519 router. It appears to screw off clockwise but wanted to get a second opinion. The bearings froze up and i am able to get the parts from a local bearing supplier. The local service has been no help what so ever,(I find this to be true for most of my equipment that I end up repairing myself) Any help on this is much appreciated, 
Mark


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I have five PC routers and the collets are all right handed. Clock-wise to tighten counter-clockwise to loosen.

Regards
Jerry


----------

